# What's Your Reo's Name?



## Rob Fisher

OK boys and girls it time to share the names you have given to your REO's!

@Rob Fisher - Erica
@devdev - Leo
@TylerD - Was Spongebob and Patrick - Now B-Bob and Rocksteady
@Matthee - Blue, Bling and the Mini is still nameless, maybe Minime? Ok, no, decided it is "Pinkie".
@vaalboy - Walkie Talkie
@Cape vaping supplies - Rob
@umzungu -
@fred1sa -
@Derick -
@Zodiac -
@Zegee -
@The Golf -
@Vapey McJuicy -
@Tw!st3dVaP0r -
@Mikey -
@Oupa -
@johan -
@JimmyZee -
@steve -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Love this thread - 

@devdev - if you get a second REO and call her Cleo, then Leo & Cleo will be a winning combination. Love those names....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Matthee - Blue, Bling and the Mini is still nameless, maybe Minime?

You can still get fined even when you are overseas... and don't get @vaalboy started again! Thin ice here... slippery road...


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Matthee - Blue, Bling and the Mini is still nameless, maybe Minime?
> 
> You can still get fined even when you are overseas... and don't get @vaalboy started again! Thin ice here... slippery road...


But, your Honour, it is a beautiful and descriptive name. It is the association with that disgusting picture that is so nauseous. In any event that might still be copyrighted to @vaalboy's , so let's go with "Pinkie".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> But, your Honour, it is a beautiful and descriptive name. It is the association with that disgusting picture that is so nauseous. In any event that might still be copyrighted to @vaalboy's , so let's go with "Pinkie".



Phew that was so close... and I can hear the jury mumbling in the background...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And for anyone interested the REO was named after Erica Durance... and now you can see why! They are both pretty hot and beautiful!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## vaalboy

Mine is a toss up as my colleagues call the mini a walkie talkie but I much prefer minime!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Mine is a toss up as my colleagues call the mini a walkie talkie but I much prefer minime!!
> 
> View attachment 3141



@Matthee and I prefer Walkie Talkie!


----------



## ET

@TylerD - Was Spongebob and Patrick - Now B-Bob and Rocksteady

ah thank goodness, finally more age appropriate cartoon names

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

denizenx said:


> @TylerD - Was Spongebob and Patrick - Now B-Bob and Rocksteady
> 
> ah thank goodness, finally more age appropriate cartoon names


I agree!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> And for anyone interested the REO was named after Erica Durance... and now you can see why! They are both pretty hot and beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 3061


I clicked and clicked on that picture, but it would not zoom at all

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

You have to click on the right spot @Matthee !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET

Matthee said:


> I clicked and clicked on that picture, but it would not zoom at all



not sure if it's even really her, pic waaay to photoshopped


----------



## johan

I still think Matthee clicked on the wrong spot @denizenx

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

you guys can decide on names. I have been thinking and thinking I just cant put a name to them






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Riaz

Cape vaping supplies said:


> you guys can decide on names. I have been thinking and thinking I just cant put a name to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


ieltjie en bieltjie LOL


----------



## devdev

LOL!

How about Neo the Reo, and the Geo the Reo?

Too cheesy


----------



## Rob Fisher

Georgina and Harriet?


----------



## Andre

Id and Ego?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Actually how about...

Emma




And Shakira


----------



## devdev

Jacob and Julius?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Jacob and Julius?



Slippery Ice again!


----------



## BhavZ

What about silver surfer and tuxedo?


----------



## vaalboy

Jekyll and Hyde


----------



## ET

Pinky and The Brain ?


----------



## devdev

What about Rob Fisher & Vaalboy

(thinnest ice possible!)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> What about Rob Fisher & Vaalboy
> 
> (thinnest ice possible!)



Good choice actually! Would love to have a REO named after me... would be an honour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Oh goodness. I thought I was gonna get a kitty fine for that comment.

My defence was going to be concussion

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Oh goodness. I thought I was gonna get a kitty fine for that comment.
> 
> My defence was going to be concussion



Would have been a great defence... but I have to say the ice is still pretty thin and you have been doing a lot of skating today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

The thinnest ice makes the fastest skating

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

going to go with Rob for the plain one and emma for the gold tone. hope you dont mind Rob

thanks for the assistance

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> going to go with Rob for the plain one and emma for the gold tone. hope you dont mind Rob
> 
> thanks for the assistance
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Great choices!


----------

